# Tolle Weihnachtsgeschenke ...



## Destilatus (24. Dezember 2009)

Hey,

ich habe gerade von meinem Halbbruder mein mit bestes Geschenkt ever bekommen .... wir haben gerade Bescherung und er gibt mir einen Umschlag. Ich mach ihn auf. Darin befindet sich ne WoW Came Karte und ein Zettel. Auf diesem steht nur ein Name und viele komsiche Ziffern und Buchstaben ... 

Ich frage ihn "Was das?" Er "Naja log dich mal in WoW ein" Wir gehen hoch ich logg mich ein -> 80ziger Jäger / Nachtelf mit ganz gutem Gear ... er so "Da fröhliche Weihnachten, hab ich selber hochgezockt und er hat noch 6k Gold, Viel Spaß" ICh denke mir so "Scheiße was für g33k" :-D

Unter den anderen Geschenken war noch ein KORG Kaoss Pad, Carharrt Hose und Pulli und noch son bissl anderes zeugs (CD´s, Geld usw)...


Was bei euch bei rumgekommen? Was tolles? Was sinnloses? Schreibt mal ... ich bin gespannt :-)

BTW: Fotos kommen dann noch soviel Zeit hatt ich noch net :-D


----------



## xxhajoxx (24. Dezember 2009)

Find ich iwie cool mit dem char 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vor allem 6k gold is doch schon was ^^.

Ich hab heute DVDs bekommen:
Simpsons Film
Scrubs Staffel 1-6 (7 hab ich schon)

Dann nochn Poster für meine Tür Progamer @ work (ich bezeichne mich nicht als Programer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

dann noch was süßes joar das wars eigentlich ^^


----------



## Petersburg (24. Dezember 2009)

Also ich habe 2 Bücher, 150€ und das Spiel Fear für xbox 360 bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (24. Dezember 2009)

Wohlstandskind oder wie?

Er macht sich die Mühe nen Char hochzuleveln und du betitelst es als "Dummes Geschenk"... 

Und dann noch sowas... 
"und noch son bissl scheiß (CD´s, Geld usw)..."


----------



## Arosk (24. Dezember 2009)

Wenn das Geld so Scheiße ist dann gibs mir xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Dezember 2009)

Meins bisher:
Socken (SOCKEN!!!!!!!)
Rasierapparat (ganz nützlich O_O)
Und 3 Disturbed Alben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destilatus (24. Dezember 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wohlstandskind oder wie?
> 
> Er macht sich die Mühe nen Char hochzuleveln und du betitelst es als "Dummes Geschenk"...
> 
> ...




Hab schon 2 80ziger und das war eher Ironisch ... hmpf dumme iro im inet ... :-/ sorry 

und wieso dann noch sowas? o_P


----------



## Carcharoth (24. Dezember 2009)

Im Jahre 1982 wurden die Smilies erfunden um Ironie im Internet zu kennzeichnen. Nutze sie weise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (24. Dezember 2009)

_Was ich bekommen habe :

-iPod 5g  mit 8g speicher Farbe Silber
-Sonata Arctica T-Shirt
-n Umschlag( wie viel gehst euch nichts an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
-2 Bucher 
-Xbox 360 Game 
-Parr Kleidungsstücke

Bin wünschlos Glucklich 

MFG Rexo 
bin auch weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weiter feiern ^^_


----------



## Ykon (24. Dezember 2009)

Destilatus schrieb:


> und wieso dann noch sowas? o_P



Weil man sich darüber freuen soll, dass man Geschenke bekommt und Menschen an einem denken.
Und du betitelst es als "scheiße" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt:

Hab mir nur Geld gewünscht, weils einfacher für mich und für meine Eltern ist *g*


----------



## Destilatus (24. Dezember 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Im Jahre 1982 wurden die Smilies erfunden um Ironie im Internet zu kennzeichnen. Nutze sie weise
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Dann bist du bestimmt ein netter Admin zu Weihnachten und änders den Fred Titel? *Gaaaaaaaaanz lieb schau*


----------



## Arosk (24. Dezember 2009)

Destilatus schrieb:


> Dann bist du bestimmt ein netter Admin zu Weihnachten und änders den Fred Titel? *Gaaaaaaaaanz lieb schau*



Kannst doch selber machen...


----------



## Carcharoth (24. Dezember 2009)

Destilatus schrieb:


> Dann bist du bestimmt ein netter Admin zu Weihnachten und änders den Fred Titel? *Gaaaaaaaaanz lieb schau*




Schön blöd, dass ich kein Admin bin, sondern nur Forenmod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Zum Thema: Ne Voodoopuppe (ich glaub ich benutz die mal fürs Forum hier *fg*), nen USB-Papagei, Rasierer, Kalender, Schokolaaade, eine Imba Tasse mit pwnage mutant turtles und ca. 5-6 Sorten Schwarztee <3 und ne Autobahnvignette.

Davon hab ich mir nix wirklich gewünscht. Die Geschenke waren eher Überraschungen.
Wünschen kann man, wenn man klein ist


----------



## Arosk (24. Dezember 2009)

Ein Rasierer und ein Buch und noch bissel anderes Zeugs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Dezember 2009)

Wieviel haben jetzt nen Rasierer bekommen O_O...
Egal, ich höre jetzt einfach meine DIsturbed Lieder einmal rauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Ykon (24. Dezember 2009)

Das wurd aber schön editiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An Weihnachten passieren sooo viiele Wunder <3


----------



## Terrorsatan (24. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Meins bisher:
> Rasierapparat (ganz nützlich O_O)



Hab ich auch bekommen ^^
Dann noch Teile für meinen FTO
Geld
Süßes halt ^^


----------



## Lekraan (24. Dezember 2009)

90 Euro, und nen Motorradführerschein. Den werd ich allerdiungs erst so im März machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Is mir jetzt zu kalt und rutschig^^


----------



## Nawato (24. Dezember 2009)

Also ich habe bekommen:

Ne Xbox 360 (schon n par Monate vorher xD aber galt als Weihnachtsgeschenk)
N Iron Maiden Shirt
N In Flames Pulli
N Amon Amarth Pulli
Assassin's Creed 2
MONEY MONEY MONEY

Hm joah das wars so eigendlich xD Übermorgen kommen noch ca 100 Euro und anderes Zeugs dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Dezember 2009)

Das hab ich bekommen

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-4043079/IMG_0152.jpg.html

das man die Uhr besser sieht....

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-4043081/IMG_0153.jpg.html


----------



## Lekraan (24. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Das hab ich bekommen
> 
> http://www.pic-upload.de/view-4043079/IMG_0152.jpg.html
> 
> ...



Die sieht g0il aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Dezember 2009)

Cool, du hast ne Tischplatte für alle deine Sachen bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Dezember 2009)

XD


----------



## worldofhordcraft (24. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt wo ich einen besseren PC habe, habe ich Oblivion GOTY und Dead Space bekommen.


----------



## Skyliner23 (24. Dezember 2009)

Hab bekommen, Schuhe, Geld, ne Pulle Wodka, ne Pulle Asti, einen Rubiks Cube 4x4x4 (aber auch schon gelöst xD) ne Dauerkarte für die Sauna und Süßzeugs zum dick werden^^


----------



## Mondryx (24. Dezember 2009)

Hab 300 auf Bluray, GTA Chinatown Wars und Dissidia - Final Fantasy in der Sammler Edition für PSP bekommen und AKG K518 DJ Kopfhörer für Unterwegs Musik hören und zocken bekommen^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (24. Dezember 2009)

bis jetzt:

2 Bücher
Ne Flasche Ouzo
Bögen für den Führerschein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


200€ für den Führerschein


Und wenn ich Morgen noch die CD bekomm die ich mir so sehr wünsche bin ich restlos glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (24. Dezember 2009)

Hab irgendwie nur mist bekommen. Nen Teppan Yaki mit dem ich nichts anfangen kann und Bargeld :-/


----------



## Reo_MC (24. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> http://www.pic-upload.de/view-4043079/IMG_0152.jpg.html



Argh^^  MW 2, dafür würde ich... jobben.
Wenn ich was finden würde :<

Topic: iPod touch 16g (YESSS YES *happy*)
          Bücherr... jede menge, tolle und total blöde, lese die aber trotzdem alle.
          Gutscheine (iTunes, Amazon...) ca. 40€
          Bargeld
          ein Calvin & Hobbes Comic <3 

Weihnachten ist schön







wenn man von vielen Leuten beschenkt wird!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (24. Dezember 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Nen Teppan Yaki



also wenn du ihn nicht brauchst dann schick ihn rüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hätt gern so ein teil. da garen die sachen viel gleichmäßiger


----------



## Skyliner23 (24. Dezember 2009)

was zum hänker ist ein teppan yaki? xD sowas wie nen wok ?


----------



## Zonalar (24. Dezember 2009)

Unter weihnachstbaum waren 2 DvD's: Earthsea und Schlau wie ein Luchs. Dazu hab ich zwei Goldbarren bekommen^^


... mann muss die Barren verpickeln mit Meissel und Hammer und drinne sind Edelsteine versteck (hofentlich echte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

dazu von der Mutter ein "nettes" Hemd und ein Foto vom 1. Geburtstag (wie es alle 6 kinder bekommen haben ).

Nicht sooo berauschend, aber ich bin trotzdem froh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zudem sind noch einige geschenke ausgeblieben, auf die ich warte... harrharr. Grosseltern's geschenke fehlen noch, und die von "Gotti". (keine ahnung, ob ihr Deutschen dieses Wort versteht :/ )


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Dezember 2009)

heute 
lamb of god t-shirt
iron maiden t-shirt
amon amarth flagge
fable fürn pc
neue maus
neues headset

morgen kommt dann noch mehr bei meiner oma <:


----------



## Thoor (24. Dezember 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Schön blöd, dass ich kein Admin bin, sondern nur Forenmod
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN CARCHA OHNE BART NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN *rennt durch die wand nach draussen*

@Topic, ich hab nen Gutschein für mein Aquairum bekommen und das neue Buffed Magazin (kein witz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und ne Einladung zur Tuningmesse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meiner Mutti hab ich das neue Sims Addon geschenkt und meinem werten Vati nen Plattenspieler für seine alten Platten :>


----------



## Carcharoth (24. Dezember 2009)

Der Rasierer is für meine Schildkröten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Und für die Katze wenn sie mal wieder nicht brav ist)


----------



## Thoor (24. Dezember 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Der Rasierer is für meine Schildkröten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wo hat eine Schildkröte bitte Haare! Oder ziehst du Schildi etwa den Panzer aus :<


----------



## Meriane (25. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir gabs:
nen Rasierer xD
V-Cube 7 (rubiks cube mit 7x7)
Megaminx (auch so n Würfel aber mit 12 Seiten)
Geld
Bücher
das wars ^^


----------



## Hotgoblin (25. Dezember 2009)

Also habe zwei DvDs bekommen (Nachts im Museum 2 und Harry Potter Halbblutprinz),
drei kleine Buttons (zweimal mti Cartman und einmal eienr von Linkin Park) und 150 &#8364; 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem natürlich SCHOKOLADÖÖÖÖÖÖ ^^


----------



## asterodeia (25. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab folgendes bekommen:

2 CDs (Triakel)
eine DVD (HP & der Halbblutprinz)
2 Kochbücher
2 Bücher über die Didaktik der englischen Sprache
eine Plüschkatze und ein Buch über Katzen dazu
einen neuen Reithelm
ein Halfter mit passendem Strick
eine neue Kulturtasche
und einen Spätzlehobel

Bis auf Letzteres alles Sachen, die ich mir gewünscht hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (25. Dezember 2009)

Meine Geschenke:

Meine Waffe aka. E-Bass

Mein Ticket ins Paradies aka. W:O:A 2010 Ticket.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (25. Dezember 2009)

Destilatus schrieb:


> Ich frage ihn *"Was das?"* Er "Naja log dich mal in WoW ein" Wir gehen hoch ich logg mich ein -> *80ziger Jäger / Nachtelf* mit ganz gutem Gear ... er so "Da fröhliche Weihnachten, hab ich selber hochgezockt und er hat noch 6k Gold, Viel Spaß" ICh denke mir so "*Scheiße was für g33k*" :-D



deswegen ist WoW heutzutage scheiße. da habt ihrs schwarz auf weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Gauloises24 (25. Dezember 2009)

Hab von meinem Bruder ein Zippo mit Gravur bekommen! Hat mich wirklich gefreut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten Geld und ein wunderbares Abendessen (Ente + Semmelknödel mit mega-geiler Soße).


----------



## K0l0ss (25. Dezember 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> ein wunderbares Abendessen (Ente + Semmelknödel mit mega-geiler Soße).



Das gabs bei uns auch. Genial. Entenkeule, Knödel, Kartoffeln, Rotkohl und Soße. Mein Vater übertrifft sich jedes Jahr selbst aufs neue.


----------



## Dominau (25. Dezember 2009)

Headset
Geld
anziehsachen
geld
kalender mit nackten frauen !
geld..


----------



## LiangZhou (25. Dezember 2009)

Habe einen neuen Fossil Geldbeutel bekommen (Habe meinen alten Dunhill in Berlin verloren T_T), einen Gutschein für nen Klamottenladen, einen wunderschönen Schal und New Super Mario Brothers Wii  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Als Veteran ist es unglaublich toll zu sehen wie das Mariofranchise mitlerweile geworden ist


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (25. Dezember 2009)

Also ich hab unterm Baum nen Schwung neuer Warhammer Figuren bekommen (die ich zu einem Blood Bowl Team zu verwurschten gedenke), ein Buch, von weiter entfernten Verwandten etwas Geld und ein schönes paar 12-Loch Stiefel von Bondage London...

achja... und dann war da noch ein Gesichtswasser und eine Tube Gesichtspeeling (selbst Unterwäsche währe mir da angenehmer gewehsen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## Dominau (25. Dezember 2009)

Smoky_MacPutt schrieb:


> achja... und dann war da noch ein Gesichtswasser und eine Tube Gesichtspeeling (selbst Unterwäsche währe mir da angenehmer gewehsen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



über sowas freut sich denk ich keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (25. Dezember 2009)

Worum gings an Weihnachten nochmal ?


----------



## LiangZhou (25. Dezember 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Worum gings an Weihnachten nochmal ?




Fail ;p




Eigentlich um Liebe und Beisammensein, wird heutzutage ja eh verwurstet und für MArketing benutzt


----------



## Makalvian (25. Dezember 2009)

60 Meter Seil !


----------



## Falathrim (25. Dezember 2009)

Zu Weihnachten bekommen...
hmm...
vor allem:
Ein unheimlich leckeres Essen mit dem, ohne Scheiss, delikatesten und festesten Hecht den ich je erlebt habe, zusätzlich ein Santoku-Messer (wirklich hervorragend) und eine Fahrt zum Studienort meiner Schwester...schöne Weihnachten!


----------



## Hotgoblin (25. Dezember 2009)

Boar voll viele haben nen iPod Touch bzw iPhone bekommen ^^

Kenne auch paar die eins bekommen haben.


Wäre zu schön wenn ich einen hätte


----------



## moehrewinger (25. Dezember 2009)

Geld
Socken (Ich weiß was jetzt einige denken, aber ich kann sie echt gebrauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


DVD
T-Shirt

Cool ist die Combi T-Shirt, DVD. Zwei Bud Spencer/Terence Hill Filme und das passende Bud, die linke Hand des Teufels T-Shirt von meinem Bruder. Er hat sich dann nämlich da Terence, die rechte Hand des Teufels T-Shirt besorgt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexfrosch (25. Dezember 2009)

Joa was hab ich bekommen?
Nen Jean Paul Gaultier Deo Stick, nen WoW Roman und WoW Trading Cards mit der Begründung vielleicht hat man ja Glück und das Schaukelpferd is drin.Das hatte meinen Frau beim über die Schulter gucken Ingame gesehen.Dabei spielt sie selber nicht.Genial.
Ansonsten super Abendessen mit Hirschgulasch Rotkohl Kroketten und frischer Suppe mit Markklösschen.

Aber das tollste Geschenk ist jedes Jahr meinen Sohn und meine Frau zu beobachten wenn sie ihre Geschenke auspacken.
Und von den Kopfschmerzen vom LEGO Star Wars Kram zusammen bauen red ich jetzt mal nicht^^.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (25. Dezember 2009)

Einen geilen PC, von Buffed zusammen gestellt^^.
Ticket für Sonisphere und Greenfield 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





LiangZhou schrieb:


> Eigentlich um Liebe und Beisammensein, wird heutzutage ja eh verwurstet und für MArketing benutzt



Es ist halt ein Vorwand um allen tolle Sachen zu schenken. In einer Gerechten Welt, gäbe es diesen Feiertag nicht. Denn wenn jeder, jedem 1000 Euro schenkt, hat ja eh niemand was davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Tyro (25. Dezember 2009)

Was ich bekommen hab:

- HD Reciever
- Kapuzen Pulli
- Hemd
- Iron Maiden Album (Somewhere back in Time)
- Deo & Duschzeugs
- Matraze
- Buch (3. Band von Eragon)
- Müsli Schüssel
- Geld

Und selbst hab ich mir mein Ticket für Rock am Ring 2010 geschenkt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber heute und morgen gehts ja noch weiter, da wird noch was dazu kommen! =)

mfg
Tyro

PS: Euch allen Frohe Weihnachten! =)


----------



## Nagostyrian (25. Dezember 2009)

- Where Death is most alive von Dark Tranquillity
- Riesiges Bild, von meiner Schwester selbst gemalt. Motiv ist ein Engel (auch von DT)
- Kugelpuzzle (ganze 64 Teile!)
- Waldbrandticket
- Rammsteinposter
- Taschenuhr
- Buch
und das beste Geschenk:
'ne Flasche Met, am selben Abend noch geleert <3


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (25. Dezember 2009)

bei uns gibts das festessen immer erst am 2 weihnachtstag ich muss mich also noch was gedulden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (25. Dezember 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> bei uns gibts das festessen immer erst am 2 weihnachtstag ich muss mich also noch was gedulden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und bei mir gibts das an allen 3 Tagen -.- danach ist man so voll, man kann 2 Wochen nichts essen...


----------



## Camô (25. Dezember 2009)

Einen schönen, fetten, 21,5 Zoll großen Samsung-Monitor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Und 2 Wochen vorher eine Karte von meiner Schwester Hertha gegen Lissabon im Stadion ... und hey, wir haben gewonnen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OneManShow (25. Dezember 2009)

Also:
-Neue Bindungen fürs Board.
-70 &#8364;
-So nen Mega - Sitzsessel

Fand ich ein bischen übertrieben aber was solls ich hab schließlich auch ne Menge für Geschenke ausgegeben.
Ps: "Ja unsere ganze Familie war vereint wir waren happy und hatten ne Menge fun."


----------



## Perkone (25. Dezember 2009)

Nachdem bei uns ausgemacht is, dass zu Weihnachten nicht besonders viel geschenkt wird (da ich un mein Vater es mittlerweile nur noch als Geldmache ansehen), hab ich ein Eau de Toilet von Gucci bekommen. Nur ein Teil, aber das war bestimmt nicht billig und ich freu mich trotzdem drüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Bruder hat von mir 2 T-Shirts bekommen, einmal mit dem Amarr- und einmal mit Gallenterlogo (EvE Online). Ich selber hab mir das mit den Caldari drauf geschenkt hehe.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab alle 22 Bondfilme auf DVD bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das AMon Amarth Album Twilight of the Thundergod



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das In Flames Album Come Clarity



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


n Pullover
Benzingutscheine
Geld
Weihnachtsmet
Bücher (Der KRieg der Zwerge und Die Rache der Zwerge)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (25. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu gab es 2 Umschläge mit Geld von meinem Dad und meiner Ma. Morgen gibts dann noch Geld von meinem Opa und vom Freund meiner Ma. Und kurz vor Silvester bekomm ich von meinem Freund noch eine Handtasche und ein lecker duftenes Duschgel, sowie Geld von seinen Eltern.


----------



## Reflox (25. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe das hier bekommen:

Warhammer 40k Regelbuch + Necron Phantom+ den Panzer der Necrons
Ne geile Stereoanlage
110 Franken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


30 Franken Gutscheine für nen Gameladen
3 Löschen, auf einem hab ich 2 Franken gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Süssigkeitöön


----------



## Zonalar (25. Dezember 2009)

Heute bekam ich:

-Besuch der ganzen Familie (Grosseltern bis zu Cousinen und alles dazwischen)
-520 SFR (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
-Buch
-Anhänger

und noch das vom letztem Beitrag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

insgesamt hab ich das jetzt bekommen
-six feet under t-shirt
-rammstein t-shirt
-lamb of god t-shirt
-iron maiden t-shirt
-amon amarth pullover
-amon amarth poster
- küchenmesser *rawr*
- fable (pc spiel)
- arthas:rise of the lichking & krieg der ahnen 3
- so einen kleinen schlüsselanhänger der ein salzstreuer glechzeitig ist O_o da ist salz,pfeffer,curry und paprika drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das wars glaub ich <:


----------



## Jokkerino (25. Dezember 2009)

Jede Menge Geld & von meinem Vater einen Gutschein für eine Tastatur meiner wahl xD


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. Dezember 2009)

Geld, ein Buch, Rasierer (wie so viele hier^^)... hmm ne 01theone Binäruhr (das einzige, dass ich mir gewünscht hatte) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 öhm wat noch... was zum mampfen und sonst kA glaube das wars^^


----------



## Sigmea (25. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Ticket für Sonisphere
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sonisphere in der Schweiz? In Deutschland kommt es anscheinend dieses Jahr nicht. Zumindest ist hier nichts durchgesickert. Ich hoffe doch insgemein, dass es wieder in Hockenheim ist. *in Hockenheim wohnt*



Ich habe eine Decke bekommen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Dezember 2009)

Sigmea schrieb:


> Sonisphere in der Schweiz? In Deutschland kommt es anscheinend dieses Jahr nicht. Zumindest ist hier nichts durchgesickert. Ich hoffe doch insgemein, dass es wieder in Hockenheim ist. *in Hockenheim wohnt*
> 
> 
> 
> Ich habe eine Decke bekommen.



Du wohnst in Hockenheim :O.
Wie alt?


----------



## Yaglan (25. Dezember 2009)

Wetten wir ich kann euch alle übertreffen mit Weihnachts geschenken?
1 Jahr versucht einen neuen Job zu finden Arbeitlosen Geld 2 beantragt wurde abgelehnt.
Brief kurz vor heiligabend bekommen.

Antrag beim Amstgericht damit ich das überprüfen kann wurde abgelehnt.

Nach 6 Monate weil ich vergessen habe ein Zugticket auszuwerten habe ich Poste am 24igsten bekommen das ich die 40 Euro doch Zahlen soll als strafe. 

Super geschenke oder?


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (25. Dezember 2009)

hm, mal schauen was ich / wir bekommen haben...

ein wow poster (mein priester ist darauf abgebildet) + einen 32 gb mp3 player von creative, von meiner freundin.

von meinen eltern habe ich, besser gesagt wir, einen neuen unterschrank für unser neues mäuseterrarium bekommen. ich selber habe mir nen neuen fernsehr fürs wohnzimmer geschenkt, sonst haben wir alles *grinst* ansonsten noch ein bissel gutscheine und kleinkram (süßigkeiten... ect.)


----------



## Dominau (26. Dezember 2009)

Sigmea schrieb:


> Sonisphere in der Schweiz? In Deutschland kommt es anscheinend dieses Jahr nicht. Zumindest ist hier nichts durchgesickert. Ich hoffe doch insgemein, dass es wieder in Hockenheim ist. *in Hockenheim wohnt*
> 
> 
> 
> Ich habe eine Decke bekommen.



http://www.sonispherefestivals.com/

nix in deutschland..
in hockenheim wars geil, stand am zaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT:

so heute hab ich nochmal dick kohle bekommen *g*
denke davon kauf ich mir was feines für meinen computer


----------



## Soladra (26. Dezember 2009)

-riesiges Lammfell(aus mehreren zusammengenäht)
-150€
-3 Bücher übers Mittelalter
-Der 3. Teil von "Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis" (irgendwie krank das Buch^^)
-Der Roman "Das Hexenmal"
-ein verspiegeltes Schmuckkästchen
-sweetes
-ne Tasche
-Ohrringe (obwohl ich keine Löcher hab^^)
-Armband aus Cuba von meiner Tante
-Klamotten
-noch mehr Klamotten
-ein cooler Rucksack
-Aquarellstifte+ Aquarellpapier 
- Nähzeug
-Kopfkissen
-Decke
- Die neue Saltatio Mortis-CD
- Ne Badekugel

Das wärs glaub ich... Es ist schön, die jüngste in der Familie zu sein^^


----------



## Destilatus (26. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> -Der 3. Teil von "Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis" (irgendwie krank das Buch^^)




Ist der gut? Hatte mir überlegt den zu holen :-)


----------



## Destilatus (26. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> -Der 3. Teil von "Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis" (irgendwie krank das Buch^^)




Ist der gut? Hatte mir überlegt den zu holen :-)


----------



## Soladra (26. Dezember 2009)

Destilatus schrieb:


> Ist der gut? Hatte mir überlegt den zu holen :-)




Alle Teile davon sind Geil. Hohln dir, es wird sich lohnen.


----------



## blivogh (26. Dezember 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> von meinem Vater einen Gutschein für eine Tastatur meiner wahl xD



die Optimus Maximus?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (26. Dezember 2009)

Irgendwie bekomm ich je älter ich werde immer mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein neuer Lattenrost mit Bettzeug
Windows 7
Ratchet und Clank: A Crack in Time (PS3)
Parfüm
200 SFr.
Ranma 1/2 Band 1 + 2
eine grosse Box von Axe mit dem Schokkogeschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gutschein für ein Essen und Kinobesuch


----------



## Lekraan (26. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> 90 Euro, und nen Motorradführerschein. Den werd ich allerdiungs erst so im März machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Außerdem nachträglich:

-noch ein neues Touchscreen Handy in goldener Farbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (26. Dezember 2009)

- Vorallem Geld und Gutscheine
- T-Shirt
- Portemonnaie
- Win for Life (Los) (20 Fr. gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
- Celebrations
- Katzenzüngli
- Watchmen

Glaubs das war alles.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Dezember 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> - Katzenzüngli


*Sabber* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (27. Dezember 2009)

iPod Touch 3G 32gb
Klamotten
Money
Süßes
Bücher (11 Stück Oo)


----------



## LiangZhou (27. Dezember 2009)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Wetten wir ich kann euch alle übertreffen mit Weihnachts geschenken?
> 1 Jahr versucht einen neuen Job zu finden Arbeitlosen Geld 2 beantragt wurde abgelehnt.
> Brief kurz vor heiligabend bekommen.
> 
> ...




Sorry aber: Was solln das?

Klar ist das Scheisse, aber Mitleid hier erhuschen ist doch auch nicht das Wahre oder?


----------



## Davatar (28. Dezember 2009)

Wie immer waren bei uns die Geschenke klein, günstig und von praktischer Natur. Aber lustig war, dass wir meistens wenn wir vom Ausland Besuch haben, Schokolade verschenken und da dies irgendwie jeder gemacht hat, hat unsere Cousine rund 6kg Schokolade geschenkt bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

